# Picture of my Wild Musanga yellow



## TNT Cichlids (Aug 26, 2002)

http://tntcichlids.com/New_Pics/musanga%20yellow.jpg

musanga came last week.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice. :thumb: Man, Tropheus are so #@%&*#$ awesome.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Lovely. Great yellows.

I am still confused as to where exactly in the lake these guys are from and which of the three older well known collection points of yellow Tropheus they are closest too (or a newer name for?), Ilangi yellow (I guess not this one but put in for completeness), Linangu or "Nangu". Is the collection site a secret? If not does anyone know where it is?
I assume these are from lineage 7 /Sp.Red. Can someone confirm this?

All the best James


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

IÂ´m not shure if those gorgeous tropheus are not linangus! 
I read somewhere that musangas were caught in Zambia - near Katoto and Nkamba Bay

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Bentho (Jun 9, 2004)

:thumb: PM sent about price and etc.


----------



## markw (Feb 20, 2004)

I've had my musanga colony now for about 2 years. They have been breeding prolifically since I got them and they are a relatively peaceful troph. They are however very focused around the alpha male, and smaller weaker ones are unfortunately killed off. I have a colony of 30 adults with 12 simichromis bibaulti, and the two get together quite well. I imported these guys from 2 different importers, and the fish are all identical in colouring. I also asked about location and no one seems to want to talk about it. I asked Ad about them last year at OCA and he claims there is no location unique to this Troph. I can't find it on any map and the name is common to an umbrella tree endemic to Zambia.
Anyway, its still a great looking fish.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. "no location unique to this Troph" hmm does that mean no one knows or is willing to say or there is more than one location or it is a man made type? Ad seems to be about as careful as I am about expressing the idea Musanga is not found in the wild. Until there is evidence of a collection point, I guess suspicion that it is a line bred type will remain?
To be honest had these been labeled WC Linangu I would have not raised anything regarding provenance.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

Tyrone keep the faith. Make that money mang!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh no, now look what you've done. :lol:


----------

